# Pet of the month march 2011



## cossie

ok so being as alot of you own pets i have decided to make a pet of the month thread. But for this month only as the winner can either decide to have the same theme or choose another theme eg. car of the month etc...

anyway its same as TOTM & POTM so send me ur pics by 22nd march which isnst long so send them to me ASAP. As you know its first come first basis so first 10 to me will be entered.

HOPE U LIKE THIS IDEA 

GET SENDING THEM TO ME BY PM


----------



## cossie

Any1 wanna take part or is not a good idea?


----------



## cossie

Anyone???????????


----------



## sam555

i will it sounds awesome


----------



## iheartfish:)

great idea cossie!! would it be best picture (pose) or prettiest animal?


----------



## cossie

for pet of the month best pose but quality of picture helps.

I HAVE 1 AND I NEED 10


----------



## Revolution1221

lol i got to many to choose from i am getting 2 awesome new pets on wednesday just got 2 red eyed tree frogs last night.


----------



## platies pwn

why are you up so early?


----------



## blindkiller85

Because people don't sleep.


----------



## sam555

i have sent mine to ya cossie


----------



## Revolution1221

lol i most certainly dont sleep. most nights i only get a couple/few hours


----------



## cossie

so far i have 1 and unless i get 4+ then its not going ahead


----------



## iheartfish:)

i want to, but i need to figure out a way to send them some way other tha potobucket. Hey cossie, can i send them to you through email?


----------



## sam555

you can use image shack i do


----------



## cossie

yes you can send them to my email guys, i have 2 now which unless i gey more than 4 then its not going ahead. :-(


----------



## chronoboy

did you get mine


----------



## cossie

yes just pm'ed u


----------



## blindkiller85

Sent a photo.


----------



## cossie

got it cheers m8, i need at least 1 more for this to go ahead, come on guys you nearly all have pets other than fish!!


----------



## cossie

Not going ahead atm unless i get at least 1 more by the 22nd


----------



## cossie

for this i will even accept 2 each


----------



## Revolution1221

lol can i submit like 10? i just got a bunch of new stuff for future projects!


----------



## cossie

Ok i got 4 so its going ahead but rev send me 2 of ur best pics m8 lol


----------



## cossie

i got 4 but still will be better with more, 10 days to go!!!!!!


----------



## cossie

I got 5 and WANT more


----------



## chronoboy

wow only five pets pics huh? people are slacking i know most of us must have other pets then just fish.


----------



## cossie

just got a couple in and am up to 7, but i would like a full house


----------



## cossie

I Need 3 MORE!


----------



## chronoboy

well like i said before we could do a chronoboy pet of the month i got 8 other pets besides fish


----------



## Mr. fish

So just send pics of our other pet right?


----------



## cossie

Yes i got it mr.fish, thats 8 now, 2 more guys as i said you can have 2 each

Lol chronoboy, if i get to the 20th and no more, u can fill in remaining spaces


----------



## Revolution1221

lol i could do 5 contests alone  of my pets maybe me and chronoboy should have a pet contest


----------



## cossie

rev good idea, but in april instead of potm you can do a contest with 5 pictures each


----------



## cossie

2 more please


----------



## Danio king

if you dont get 2 more soon il have a pic to send you on the 19 when i get back in town. by then my plants should have grown in to


----------



## cossie

yer on the 20th any1 can send me them to make up the numbers if u have enterd already lol


----------



## Albino_101

I just pm'ed you mine.


----------



## chronoboy

haha rev i was going to suggest that but i think you got me beet on the number of pets, if my wife had her way we would be a zoo but i do all the care taking of them and training if need be, she loves every animal she sees but dont like to take care of them, so i cut her off after one day she left the house well i was at work and left the ferret on the porch in the hot sun all day with no water and no shade and left the dogs outside in the kennel run without any water, poor ferret was almost dead when i got home so i flipped out and told her she is not aloud to get anymore pets, sounds harsh but it wasnt the first time she did somthing like this, i love my wife but if we ever split up i would not let her keep any of the animals except her cat cause for some reason she never forgets to feed and water it.


----------



## funlad3

If you water a cat, do you get a cat plant?

No! You get a cat tail reed! My god! being half asleep is awesome!!!


Anyways, how closely related are ferrets and mongooses? (Who thinks that the eplural should be Mongi? It's pronounced mon-guy!!!)


----------



## iheartfish:)

Well, I was gonna suggest "mongeese", but then the computer underlined it in red, so I guess funlad is right...


----------



## cossie

I only need 1 more, new idea...... Whoever wins the comp, gets too choose the "theme" for next month.

or keep it the same IF they want lol


----------



## iheartfish:)

What are the possible "themes"?


----------



## cossie

anything u choose , anything


----------



## cossie

ok need 1 more, open to any1 to send me there pet, even if you have sent me 3 already


----------



## Revolution1221

lol youve alread got a bunch from me haha!


----------



## cossie

i got 1 space left, rev or anyone else send me the pic now


----------



## cossie

Last chance for any1 at all as it starts tomorrow, open to ANYONE!


----------

